# Programacion en c para motorola (freescale)



## rgertel (Ago 4, 2006)

Buenas estoy aprendiendo a programar micros de motorola y me he interesado especialmente en programacion en c, pero desafortunadamente no he conseguido las instrucciones o funciones que se usan como en los pic para facilitar dicha programacion, el programa que estoy usando es codewarrior, me seria muy util si alguien me pudiera ayudar a conseguir estas instruciones. gracias


----------



## gavi (Sep 18, 2006)

HOLA

Bueno para programar en codewarrior el mejor amigo es un buen libro de programacion en C porque codewarrior sigue al pie de la letra el formato de C , no es como pic c que tiene varios arreglos. El siguiente paso es ver la libreria que esta en hc08...del micro que vas a utilizar esta en formato .c abrirla y hay vas a encontrar como nombrar las cosas que vas a hacer .
Tambien te puedes ayudar con los ejemplos que estan dentro del codewarrior son bastante utiles en estos dias coloco en la pagina unos programas para hacer retardos y esas cosas que son utiles .
Bueno mucha suerte y cualquier cosa publicala para ver como nos podemos ayudar.


----------



## maunix (Sep 26, 2006)

gavi dijo:
			
		

> HOLA
> 
> Bueno para programar en codewarrior el mejor amigo es un buen libro de programacion en C porque codewarrior sigue al pie de la letra el formato de C , no es como pic c que tiene varios arreglos.



*gavi *creo que has generalizado.  El C18 de microchip cumple bastante a es bastante ANSI C, no cumple la norma en ciertos detalles que es muy probable que el codewarrior (o mejor dicho el compilador que usa el codewarrior) también tenga algún detalle que no sea 100% ansi compliant.

Saludos


----------



## gavi (Oct 13, 2006)

BUENO

AQUI LES ENVIO UNOS EJEMPLITOS QUE HE HECHO.. LES RECOMIENDO LA PROGRAMACION PARA UNA LCD ,,, NO HE PODIDO HACER EL PROGRAMA Y MENOS CORRER LA DEL EJEMPLO.

GAVI


----------



## Chuleton (Oct 3, 2007)

Hola, estoy utilizando el micro MC9S08GB60 de freescale y la verdad no logro entenderle. Gracias Gavi por el programa que anexastes, pero si tienes algun otro, tu o cualquier otra persona, me seria de gran utilidad. 

De hecho, lo que estoy utilizando es el PAN802154 de Panasonic. Es un modulo que contiene el micro de freescale antes mecionado y la antena MC13193.

Gracias de antemano, y de nuevo: realmente me sera de gran ayuda una ayudada, ya que soy nuevo en el anejo de estos micros.


----------



## jdhios (Oct 19, 2007)

Hola:
en el sitio www.bairesrobotics.com.ar tienes algunos ejeplos en la parte de tutoriales y si quieres puedo pasarte los programas de demo que viene con la placa del GB60 creo que esto te puede ayudar.

Saludos
Jorge


----------



## Daniel Bejarano (Oct 19, 2007)

Acaso alguien sabe si existe una aplicacion que me permita programar micros. motorola con JAVA2, o por si acaso un compilador. ¿ o se puede tambien en C++?. e escuchado por ahi que existe una aplicacion que puede funcionar (Java PIC Programmer). ¿que tan cierto es?.


----------



## Halcon_Rojo (Abr 27, 2008)

Buen dia soy nuevo en este foro pero si les interesa les puedo ayudar a programar micros de la familia MC68HC908 y sub familias como el ap y el MC68HC08 el gp, jk y jl, si les interesa les puedo ayudar pero eso si solo he manejado lenguaje en assembler como en winide


Exitos


----------



## Darkness (Abr 27, 2008)

Buenas tardes, gracias por su invitacion y me gustaria aprovechar de ella. Quisiera saber si tienes ejemplos donde  hagas uso de comunicaion rs232 . estoy utilizando el GP32  de motorola. gracias por la atensión prestada.


----------



## ing_sergioandres (Abr 30, 2008)

hola muchachos .. estoy aprendiendo a progrmas un micro freescale un MC68HC908QY4 y pues necesito el esquematico del programador .. espero que alguno de ustedes me puedan colaborar .. gracias .. 


sergio


----------



## santabh (Abr 30, 2008)

Hola, recien estoy comenzando a aprender sobre microcontroladores. Tengo un 68HC08JK1 y la placa programadora y quisiera algunos ejemplos de programas bien basicos en assembler o C como para comenzar, por ejemplo encender un led, etc.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Neshinc (Jun 4, 2008)

buenas, 
estoy programando en mc68hc908ap16, en asembler todo bien, ahora comence en c, utilizo procesor expert, ya se configurar todos los modulos, pero necesito saber las sentencias para 
+ lectura, operacion y escritura de variables.
+se pueden hacer operaciones entre bits?(comparacion, lectura,escritura)

si alguien puede subir un ejemplo de una aplicacion en la que trabajen variables, operaciones y cualquier modulo les estaria agradecido.

neshinc.


----------



## electron67 (Jul 21, 2008)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, Halcon_Rojo o cualquier otra persona espero que me pueda ayudar  con el winide, porque lo uso pero de manera instintiva, porque no entiendo los comandos, y es por eso que cuando intento grabar el archivo s.19, aparentemente lo graba pero cuando lo llevo al protoboard, no funciona, tal vez me este faltando declarar algo, como alguna direcciones de vectores de interrupciones o desactivar el perro guardian, no se espero que alguien me ayude, gracias


----------



## electron67 (Jul 21, 2008)

hola estuve leyendo algo, y me preguntaba que significa trabajar en modo monitor? en el los micro de motorola y cual es la diferencia en trabajar con el modo usuario? gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tanke (Sep 14, 2008)

electron67 dijo:
			
		

> hola estuve leyendo algo, y me preguntaba que significa trabajar en modo monitor? en el los micro de motorola y cual es la diferencia en trabajar con el modo usuario? gracias por la ayuda



Hola electron67! Mira, el modo monitor sirve para cargar el micro, hacer la depuracion y la simulacion con la pc, si lo pasas al modo usuario haces que el mirco corra el programa normalmente, o sea, como si esta ya insertado en el circuito.-

Saludos.


----------



## porrale (Nov 18, 2008)

Alguno tiene codigos de ejemplo de programacion de micros motorola  en C? en particular los de la serie HC908 pero me puede ayudar culaquiera.
Saludos


----------



## Quique (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Yo ya estuve programando en micros HC08JK3 y JL3, pero ahora necesito usar el QB4, que tiene el módulo SPI para comunicación serial... Mi problema es que no encuentro  el WinIDE adecuado... en realidad no se de donde bajarlo, ya que en la página de PEMicro no encuentro donde bajarlo, todo lo que encuentro tiene precio . Así que si alguien me puede ayudar le estoy muy agradecido...

Otra cosa..., hace poco conseguí el CodeWarrior 5 y estoy aprendiendo a usarlo... Alguien sabe dónde conseguir una versión más vieja, como la 2 o 3?

Gracias...


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola, como comentario personal soy fanático de los PICs y siempre me ha agradado el ambiente y la arquitectura de estos. Pero en lo personal me han dejado corto en algunas aplicaciones, es decir, vienen muy limitados en algunas cosas. En fin
Hace como 6 meses decidí comprar una tarjeta de evaluación de la Freescale que es la DEMOQE128, que viene con dos micros un ColdFire y un HCS08. Además trae el Code Warrior, limitado en código, pero libre de usar. Su costo es de $99 USD, y la tarjeta viene bien equipada con Switchs, Leds, Potenciómetro, Acelerómetro de tres ejes, COM e interface USB para programar y transferir datos. De igual forma trae ejemplos prácticos de uso de la tarjeta. Se me olvidaba, viene con dos baterías AAA y el zócalo en la tarjeta para montarlas y comprobar su bajo consumo de corriente.
Así que se las recomiendo ampliamente.
Saludos


----------



## porrale (Ene 26, 2009)

Donde compraste la DEMOQE128 ? me interesa
Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 26, 2009)

Lo puedes pedir en linea en la pagina de freescale

www.freescale.com/flexis
http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps...QE128&tab=Buy_Parametric_Tab&fromSearch=false


----------



## dam (Ene 26, 2009)

Hola :

Manejar micros HC(S)08 es simple les recomiendo el Processor Expert para realizar aplicaciones rapidas.
Es facil, incluso con los DSP de 16bit 56F8000 cuando tengo que hacer calculos mas complicados como FFT
y otros.
Los HCS08 son mas rapidos (algunos) y vienen con interface BDM para su programacion (3 pines locos) en comparacion con los HC08 que usan la interface MON.

Saludos, dam


----------



## porrale (Ene 29, 2009)

Ejemplos en C nadie tiene no?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 30, 2009)

Haber.. aqui hay 2 ejemplos.. uno muy simple de flashear el led de un kit de desarrollo y otro mas complejo para usar el LCD que viene en el kit de desarrollo del LC60


----------



## porrale (Ene 31, 2009)

Muchas gracias! si alguno tiene mas! bienvenidos sean, y algun libro a manual de C para micros motorola tambien!


----------



## gereval (May 31, 2009)

Hola estoy programando el MC9S08QE128 de freescale.

Mi problema es mas que nada de programación.

Necesito pasar una variable del tipo flotante a un array para poder desplegarla en una LCD, investigando encontre las funciones sprintf, snprintf para hacer tal cososa; Pero aparentemente no funciona o no se como configurarla en ese micro.

La otra solucion que podria usar (y la quiero evitar) es tomar el dato e ir dividiendo entre 10, 100, 1000, .... y luego sumarle 48, obteniendo asi el ascii y enviarlo a la LCD. El problema de este metodo es que no se como hacerlo con los float por ejemplo:

si tengo 11.56 tendriamos

11.56/10=1
11.56%10=156

si no fuera flotante tendriamos

11/10=1
11%10=1

entonces este mi problema. 

Por cierto vi que preguntaron por la DEMOQE128, tambien la pueden conseguir en www.newark.com

de antemano agradesco sus respuestas


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola gereval, como comentario personal hace algún tiempo tuve el mismo problema que comentas. En esa ocasión yo manejaba un PIC y había cálculos con punto flotante, usando PICC encontré una opción con el sprintf que devolvía los datos en una arreglo "char" y de ahí con otra rutina los enviaba al LCD.
No me he metido en el asunto con la DEMOQE128, pero honestamente creo es muy similar. 
Te sugeriría revisar a fondo la ayuda que viene con el Code warrior, por el momento no tengo instalado el programa en mi PC( los ya famosos problemas del Windows Vista).
Igual considero que el Code Warrior maneja el standar c, por lo tanto en internet debe haber algo.
Saludos.
Espero esta página pueda serte de ayuda.
http://perlenespanol.com/tutoriales/funciones/funciones_printf_y_sprintf.html


----------



## gereval (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola ericklarva gracias por el comentario, efectivamente el esprintf es la solucion, no funcionaba por que no lo estaba configurando correctamente.

de nuevo gracias


----------



## Richard_rix (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y la vdd tengo un problema necesito aprender codewarrior 6.2 pero la version basica ya que tuve la oportunidad de aprender cw procees expert primero y el lenguaje ensamblador si lo se manejar bien, pero me crea un poco de confusion, no se si me puedan pasar unos programitas basicos de como encender un led usar un sw cosas sencillas un pwm etc. el micro q estoy usando es un AC128.......gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola Richard rix, sería bueno saber con que pretendes programar tu micro, es decir, que normalmente la freescale al venderte un programador o tarjeta de pruebas éstas vienen con una sería de ejemplos prácticos. Es realmente difícil a través de un foro poder detallar como usar el CodeWarrior.
Como comentario personal debo decir que es muy sencillo dejarte guiar por los tutoriales que trae el propio programa, son muy fáciles de entender. Otro comentario es que a la brevedad posible migres a "C" ya que hacerlo en ensamblador es mucho más rudimentario, considero que al nivel de complejidad de los micros de la freescale es más práctico el lenguaje C.
Tengo una DEMOQE128 y si quieres puedo pasarte los ejemplos que trae el CD.
Saludos


----------



## Richard_rix (Jun 18, 2009)

Muchas gracias Ericklarva, en realidad lo que quiero es aprender a utilizar code warrior per lo a vdd todo lo que habia hecho en cw era en process expert y lo que me interesa es comenzar a programar en C, te agradeceria que me pudieras mandar esos archivos ya que el demo con el que estoy trabajando no contaba con disco cuando yo lo comence a utilizar pero si me comentaron las personas q lo usaban q venian practicas sencillas.  saludos y gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 18, 2009)

Los puedes bajar de la web de freescale o en el asistente de CW te permite crear de nuevo los codigos de ejemplo para los distintos kits de evaluacion.... no recuerdo bien la secuencia de pasos por que no tengo el CW instalado, pero si se que es facil sacarlos......


----------



## carpic (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola a todos en este foro ! 
Este es mi primer mensaje ya que me he buscado información sobre la programacion en C de freescale y encontré este foro...... rapidamente les cuento que tengo algunos años experimentando con pic.
 Concretamente lo que quiero hacer es el primer programa sobre el parpadeo de un led. Solamente he realizado la creación de un proyecto según la ayuda animada de codewarrior 6.2
 Seria de mucha ayuda que alguien pueda darme una mano sobre como seria el código ya que por ejemplo no he encontrado la funcion "delay();" para realizar un retarde de x milisegundos por ejemplo.
  Desde ya quedo atento a cualquier sugerencia o ayuda porque como verán estoy bastante desorientado.
  Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola Carpic, sabes es curioso lo que comentas acerca de haber manejado con anterioridad los PICs. Supongo que los habras manejado en lenguaje C, yo igual así empecé antes de entrar con la freescale. Puede que por haber manejado casi todos los micros de la microchip por mi cuenta desde cero, me he dado cuenta que la gente no se toma la molestia de leer o utilizar la ayuda que los programas traen en los tutoriales, PDFs o archivos de ayuda. Creeme cuando digo que el 80% o 90% de lo que buscas está ahí.
Como comentario personal, un día simplemente decidí comprar una tarjeta de evaluación para satisfacer mi curiosidad y mi sed de conocimientos nuevos. El primer día a unas horas de haber recibido la tarjeta ya había implementado un circuito muy sencillo para parpadear LEDs. Te comento que no soy un superdotado, en lo absoluto, pero si soy interesado y el interes mueve montañas. Como en todo, siempre hay algo con lo que te topas que por más que quieras no le hayas, en mi caso mi ingles no es muy bueno que digamos y siempre me da algunos problemas de comprensión.
Es recomendable bajar todos los PDFs del micro a utilizar para así saber como configurarlo y con que opciones de periféricos contamos. Revisar en los tutoriales y/o archivos de ayuda con que librerías u opciones disponemos y al igual como configurarlas.
Es de tontos quedarse callado y no preguntar, pero también es importante usar los recursos que tenemos a mano y comprender que no siempre los que nos ayudan saben con certeza la respuesta y eso lejos de beneficiarnos puede empeorar los resultados.
Les dejo un archivo con los ejemplos que trae el Code Warrior que espero pueda servirles. *Es necesario bajar los 5 archivos para poder descomprimir todo.*
Saludos.


----------



## carpic (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola ericklarva !...muchas gracias por tu respuesta, debo decir que tienes razón....  ... con los pic's tube que arreglarmelas solito je je je... solo que en este caso me encuentro con menos cantidad de información (con esto no quiero decir que no haya suficiente ! )... donde pueda encontrar "justo" lo que responda a mis dudas...
    Estuve charlando con un amigo que hace un tiempo que viene utilizando uc freescale, y apareció una duda cuando volví a mi casa, me encontre que al momento de compilar el código que había hecho, primero haciendo en "syncronize modification date" y luego en el triangulito verde " debuge" aparece una ventana con un cartel diciendome que no encontró el programador conectado en el puerto, o algo así.
    Alguien puede decirme como lo puedo correr al codigo en la compu sin tener que tener el micro conectado al grabador (que todavia no tengo) para poder depurarlo ?

    Muchas gracias ! seguiré intentando por aquí y veo si puedo solucionar esto.
    Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola de nuevo carpic, yo tengo la versión IDE 5.9. En esta viene en la parte de ayuda un tutorial bastante informaciónrmativo que incluso responde la duda que tienes. Aún así te comento que debes poner en la esquina superior izquierda, donde viene el nombre del proyecto justo a un lado de los botones de sincronización y compilación, la opción de "full chip simulation". Con esto ya no te manda directo a la tarjeta de evaluación. Espero te sea de utilidad.
Saludos


----------



## andresnn83 (Oct 14, 2009)

Buenos dias, alguien porfavor me podria ayudar a conseguir el circuito que se le debe conectar al AP16 en un proptoboard para poder descargar el programa en el microcontrolador?, lo he buscado por internet y no lo encuentro, si alguien lo tiene, le agradezco mucho, porque busque en el datasheet del AP16 y no aparece el circuito que necesito, aparece un circuito con un integrado MAX 232 pero no es el que neceisto, es el circuito que se deebe tener en cuenta para conectar el quemador PROGSIM. De antemano muchas gracias por todo lo que me puedan colaborar.


----------



## jhontronico (Dic 27, 2009)

La verdad el uso del lenguaje obedece exclusivamente a tus necesidades, me explico:

Cuando vas a realizar un desarrollo que sea muy complejo que conste de muchas multiplicaciones condiciones entre otras puedes valerte de C es muy util y facil, pero si desarrollo no es tan complejo lo puedes desarrollar sencillamente en assembler ademas de que si lo haces en assembler una ventaja muy importante es que no vas a consumir tanta memoria de microcontrolador como lo harias Programando en C, lo cual si es una desventaja clara del C, en algunos casos puedes quedarte sin espacio para grabar tu programa!!


Insisto es segun tu necesidad y tambien algo de la habilidad de programacion que poseas..


----------



## errozom (Ene 8, 2010)

la verdad si me interesaria aprender bien a programar el micro de motorola


----------



## NUBINA (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola chicos, estoy aprendiendo a programar en c para freescale, pero me gustaria que me ayudaran, que debo configurar primero y me pueden explicar como manejar interrupciones gracias


----------



## pikachu02 (May 21, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> Hola, como comentario personal soy fanático de los PICs y siempre me ha agradado el ambiente y la arquitectura de estos. Pero en lo personal me han dejado corto en algunas aplicaciones, es decir, vienen muy limitados en algunas cosas. En fin
> Hace como 6 meses decidí comprar una tarjeta de evaluación de la Freescale que es la DEMOQE128, que viene con dos micros un ColdFire y un HCS08. Además trae el Code Warrior, limitado en código, pero libre de usar. Su costo es de $99 USD, y la tarjeta viene bien equipada con Switchs, Leds, Potenciómetro, Acelerómetro de tres ejes, COM e interface USB para programar y transferir datos. De igual forma trae ejemplos prácticos de uso de la tarjeta. Se me olvidaba, viene con dos baterías AAA y el zócalo en la tarjeta para montarlas y comprobar su bajo consumo de corriente.
> Así que se las recomiendo ampliamente.
> Saludos



llevo un semestre trabajando con este microcontrolador, pero todo lo que he hecho es en ensamblador, lo que quiero hacer es aprender c y poder manejar este microcontrolador a la perfección, me podrías dar algunos tutoriales, ejemplos o lo que sea? te lo agradecería muchísimo, porque es nunca antes había programado en c.


----------



## pipe20 (May 28, 2010)

saludos desearia que me ayudaran con la implementacion del codigo PWM para demojm128.. se trata de mover un carro con dos motores de cd, utilizando un puente h.


----------



## matygoy (May 31, 2010)

hola solo quiero saber si el codewarrior me puede mostrar cadenas asignadas en una variable declarada como char,,perdon por la pregunta pero no se ni que onda con esto anteriormente solo programaba a nivel computadora y esto de microcontroladores es nuevo para mi ya lo intente pero no me lo permite,,si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradesco,gracias


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

matygoy dijo:


> hola solo quiero saber si el codewarrior me puede mostrar cadenas asignadas en una variable declarada como char,,perdon por la pregunta pero no se ni que onda con esto anteriormente solo programaba a nivel computadora y esto de microcontroladores es nuevo para mi ya lo intente pero no me lo permite,,si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradesco,gracias



tal vez deberias probar preguntar en otro post de progra aqui en microcontroladores explicando un poco mas a fondo de lo que escribiste con respecto al code warrior saludos SONIUS


----------



## pipe20 (Jun 5, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda eso hare... =)


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

pipe20 dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu ayuda eso hare... =)



yo me referia a matigoy pero con respecto a lo tuyo tambien aplica aunque talvez podria hacerse analogamente con otros tipos de chips.


----------



## matygoy (Jun 22, 2010)

gracias amigo ya lo resolvi  lo que pasa que de electronica pues casi no se nada pero me interesa aprender esta padre todo esto grax  de hecho varias de tus respuestas me son de granm ayuda espero y6 sigas aportando


----------



## HADES (Jun 22, 2010)

matygoy dijo:


> gracias amigo ya lo resolvi  lo que pasa que de electronica pues casi no se nada pero me interesa aprender esta padre todo esto grax  de hecho varias de tus respuestas me son de granm ayuda espero que sigas aportando



De nada! en la medida que puedo le echo una mano a todos y con lo de mis aportes busca en las estadisticas de mi perfil y pues encontraras pruebas de varios aportes en cierto lugares del foro hechos por mi salu2!

HADES


----------



## matygoy (Jun 23, 2010)

hola HADES  me gustaria saber si me puedes hechar la mano en cuanto a microcontroladores de freescale ,,,mira te explico tengo que encender un led mediante un switch haciendo un retardo de un minuto  a la hora de volver encenderse, con la ayuda de un ciclo busque y ,encontre una formula en un libro, aunque no me funciona porque no se  exactamente la frecuencia del ocsilador , porque me dice que esta entre 1 a 10 Mhz la frecuencia del ocsilador  de businterno   el microcontrolador que estoy utilizando es M09Sc08qe8 de la famili HCS08 de freescale si me pudieras dar una mano te lo agradeceria desde ya mismo.


----------



## HADES (Jun 23, 2010)

matygoy dijo:


> hola HADES  me gustaria saber si me puedes hechar la mano en cuanto a microcontroladores de freescale ,,,mira te explico tengo que encender un led mediante un switch haciendo un retardo de un minuto  a la hora de volver encenderse, con la ayuda de un ciclo busque y ,encontre una formula en un libro, aunque no me funciona porque no se  exactamente la frecuencia del ocsilador , porque me dice que esta entre 1 a 10 Mhz la frecuencia del ocsilador  de businterno   el microcontrolador que estoy utilizando es M09Sc08qe8 de la famili HCS08 de freescale si me pudieras dar una mano te lo agradeceria desde ya mismo.



Salu2! matygoy como te comente antes en la medida que puedo ayudo a todos, ahora bien la progra en C no es mi fuerte sino en BASIC y de los uC Motorla Freescale pues no he trabajado para nada con ellos solo con los tipicos PIC ahora lo que te puedo aconsejar es que le eches un ojo al apartado de programacion en C a ver si lo podes aplicar o sea para mi hacer un blinkeo en basic para pic es babucha pero en C y para uC motorola la verdad no te sabria decir.

Por cierto por curiosidad solamente por que ese uC y por que mejor no un PIC?salu2!

HADES


----------



## matygoy (Jun 24, 2010)

hola gracias por el consejo lo voy a checar va,,, bueno ,,en cuanto a la ultima pregunta nesesito aprender por que son los que manejas en donde trabajo pero pues ya estando enesto porque no puedo aprender tambien sobre los pic 
 te agradesco mucho,,,


----------



## NUBINA (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola chicos, estoy trabajando con matriz de leds de 8x8 para hacer un public, necesito algun consejo o ejemplo en pic o motorola, en uC, quiero armar cinco matrices de lesds, como empiezo commo lo hago..
gracias


----------



## cancer825 (Sep 12, 2010)

alguien tiene alguna experiencia de como programar con el code warrior en c++, como hacer las clases y todo eso de c++. gracias de ante mano, esperare alguna respuesta. 
quisiera tambien que alguien me pudiera decir si es tan amable cual seria este error que tengo con el code warrir, e echo un programa de comunicacion rs232 y me arroja este error:

Link Error: Undefined : "dataSeria::dataSeria()"
Referenced from "main" in main.cpp

este es el constructor, y esto y otras funciones que e declarado en la clase, como archivo .h, las es puesto estas funciones y el constructor en un archivo .cpp, y ya el main en otro archivo .cpp, como es, siguiendo las reglas de c++ orientado a objetos, gracias por algun comentario.


----------



## valdo 132 (May 1, 2011)

NUBINA dijo:


> Hola chicos, estoy trabajando con matriz de leds de 8x8 para hacer un public, necesito algun consejo o ejemplo en pic o motorola, en uC, quiero armar cinco matrices de lesds, como empiezo commo lo hago..
> gracias



hola nubina oy , si realizaste  la matriz pero con uC de motorola ???? este yo estoy trabajando con la familia hc908 qy4 y necesito un ejemplo ya que tengo dudas con lo de las filas y columnas


----------



## curioso207 (May 2, 2011)

por lo que veo de acuerdo al mensaje no has definido tu constructor o no has incluido o definido en el archivo a compilar




cancer825 dijo:


> alguien tiene alguna experiencia de como programar con el code warrior en c++, como hacer las clases y todo eso de c++. gracias de ante mano, esperare alguna respuesta.
> quisiera tambien que alguien me pudiera decir si es tan amable cual seria este error que tengo con el code warrir, e echo un programa de comunicacion rs232 y me arroja este error:
> 
> Link Error: Undefined : "dataSeria::dataSeria()"
> ...


----------



## dicksonjo (May 16, 2011)

hola a todos aqui les dejo el propio rogramaso para motorola.... q lo disfruten....
solamente lo descargan y lo instalan...listo...

http://depositfiles.com/files/lfgftykp5


----------



## Dilson Barragan (Jul 14, 2011)

Muchachos les agradeceria en el alma que  me pudieran colaborar en la realizacion de codigo para una matriz de led 7x5 en freescale; tengo una vaga idea en c.


----------



## lordphrases (Jun 25, 2012)

Perdon por revivir tema algo viejo, pero aqui va mi duda. 
Apenas comenzando por esto de los micros sólo veía y leía aquí en el foro ya que pues estaba comenzando en lo de la electronica y ahora que voy por los micro, me recomendaron usar el HC08 (solamente me dieron este dato y ya, busco mas para saber que serie es mejor y que se me adapta, de igual manera para leer el Datasheet, que es por donde se debe de empezar). 

Y tambien en la programacion, solamente es lenguaje C, que si es asi esta mas o menos directo que el de las computadoras o es más ensamblador por lo regular y la suit para utilizar es el CodeWarrior (el codigoguerrero) para crear mis programas y entender el funcionamiento del mismo micro.
Y sobre los modos de operacion tengo dudas, y esas cosas.
Alguien que pueda aqui decir una explicacion dijerible sobre esto y no estoy entrando en ceros al tema.

Gracias.


----------



## LordHagen (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola LordPhrases... toca por partes:

1.Dispones de programador? y para que serie de freescale?
la serie HC08, que aún está vigente (no se por qué si es obsoleta), requiere un programador que entra en un modo especial llamado monitor ROM, revísalo en este datasheet, pag 72

http://cache.freescale.com/files/mi...ALE&WT_FILE_FORMAT=pdf&WT_ASSET=Documentation


LA familia HCS08 emplea otro tipo de programador, más versátil que usa modo Background, a través de un solo pin de programación. Permite hacer debuging en circuito, ideal para sistemas complejos. P&EMicro los fabrica y tiene un costo de USD 99. Aunque se puede conseguir una versión más barata llamada BDMOpenSource. ESo ya depende de la ubicación donde estés.

Resuelve esta parte y te guío de aquí en adelante.

Saludos

Hagen.


----------



## lordphrases (Jul 2, 2012)

Gracias LordHagen, bien por lo visto ya conseguí el material y pues para empezar, de acuerdo a lo que me pidieron pues estoy batallando con el freescale para instalar y esas cosas pero ya lo repare con la ultima versión y en lo que me familiarizo con el entorno.
 Consegui un programador llamado BDM, y ese trae un modo o un jumper para conectarlo por el Puerto USB (USBBDM11) y el micro es el MC9S08SE de esta serie.
Y en cuanto viendo a la programacion estoy usando solamente lenguaje ensamblador.

Gracias...


----------



## nic0man (May 29, 2013)

Que tal a todos los integrantes del foro

Desde que empece con los micro, siempre programe por medio de ASSEMBLER, pero ultimamente me ha interesado poder programarlos en C aunque no he encontrado como tal una buena guia al respecto.

Asi que si alguien conoce un buen libro o posee un buen tutorial que me enseñe como poder programar los micro freescale en C le agradeceria.

ya he visto los ejemplos pero no es suficiente para entender completamente este lenguaje de programacion, de hecho he trabajado la familia HC08 y ahora manejo la HCS08 por CW.

Agradesco sus respuestas


----------



## LordHagen (Jun 17, 2013)

nic0man dijo:


> Que tal a todos los integrantes del foro
> Asi que si alguien conoce un buen libro o posee un buen tutorial que me enseñe como poder programar los micro freescale en C le agradeceria.
> Agradesco sus respuestas



Nic0man, 

como vives en Colombia, te recomiendo el libro de Gustavo Galeano, Programación de sistemas embebidos en C, Ed Alfaomega.

Lo consigues directamente con la editorial o en librerías como la Lerner o Panamericana.

éxitos.

LordHagen


----------

